
Man Writes Software, Blogs About it, Makes $100k in 5 Months - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/man_writes_software_blogs_abou.php
======
jmtame
The title makes it sound so easy. I hope people don't forget that this stuff
takes a tremendous amount of dedication.

------
inovica
He doesn't 'make' $100k - that is the turnover. He will have expenses to cover
out of this. I still think its a great story and is inspirational to people
thinking about starting but don't confuse profit with revenue

------
kqr2
Related post: Balsamiq hits $100K in revenue

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=364254>

